# Oceanside CA Police Officer Matt Lyons - Open Carry Encounter



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2011)

Too often, I end up finding ugly cop encounter videos out there.  Here's a good one.








> Oceanside Police Officer Matt Lyons is receiving well-deserved praise  throughout the internet for the way he handled an incident involving a  man openly carrying a gun.
> 
> It is legal to open carry a firearm in California as long as it is not loaded.
> 
> ...




Original Article


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 21, 2011)

Found a second story http://www.pixiq.com/article/man-videotapes-himself-detained-for-openly-carrying-guns

CA cops get a lot of grief, some rightfully due, some not.  Good to find another story with a positive and professional encounter posted, especially when its often being filmed by someone trying to provoke.


----------



## Archangel M (Jul 22, 2011)

Video taping a police encounter that THEY initiated? All for it.

Video tape a police encounter that you are trying to set up in order to make the police look bad? You are an *******. And do nothing but make "responsible" gun carriers look like someone wanting something to happen.

My .02


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 22, 2011)

Oceanside is a 'service town', meaning it is located just off the rear gate of Camp Pendleton, CA, home to the 1st Marine Division (my old unit).  The streets downtown are full of jarheads and the suburbs are comprised of a lot of Marine families.  Many of the cops are former Marines. Guns are not something rare or unusual in Oceanside.  Try that in San Francisco or LA.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 22, 2011)

Archangel M said:


> Video taping a police encounter that THEY initiated? All for it.
> 
> Video tape a police encounter that you are trying to set up in order to make the police look bad? You are an *******. And do nothing but make "responsible" gun carriers look like someone wanting something to happen.
> 
> My .02


I took a second and look at the guy's YouTube channel.  Unfortunately, he is, to use the words of Officer Lyons, "trying to make a point."

Yep, it's his right.  He's allowed to do it.  I have no problem with him carrying openly as prescribed by law.  (In VA, he can even carry loaded.)  But stop trying to set up situations and problems and post videos of cops.  Do your thing without being a jerk to society.  (Like the Open Carry clubs we come across who will go into a restaurant or bar, and wait until someone calls the cops, hoping to videotape the cops screwing up.)


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 22, 2011)

I am WELL impressed by that Police Officer - well done that man!


----------

